# Boer goat with knot on jaw



## mdavenport0121 (May 18, 2013)

I went out to check by goats this morning. It had been a couple of days since I had been out to check on them. I found one, about 14 months old that had almost a baseball sized knot on her jaw. She also looks to have loose bowels. She had a messy rear end. I have kept her CDT vaccinations current. Here are the dates she had her CDT vaccinations.

February 17, 2013 - about 11 months old
May 9, 2012 - about 10 weeks old
April 11, 2012 - about 6 weeks old

I am separating her from the herd. Ideas on what to give her and what to do? Do I need to get some tests run on her? Thanks. I will try to get pictures tonight.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (May 18, 2013)

The size is between golf ball and baseball.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 18, 2013)

only way to knwo for sure if it is CL is if you have the puss tested.   Otherwise you need to treat it like it is CL.  As far as the runny poop, she may need worming. you can give her a wormer or send a fecal in for test results.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (May 18, 2013)

Should I take her to the vet on Monday? The knot got big really fast, hoping for problems in her mouth.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 18, 2013)

mdavenport0121 said:
			
		

> Should I take her to the vet on Monday? The knot got big really fast, hoping for problems in her mouth.


In my opinion, Yes.  If you can at all afford to have a vet help you, I would involve one at this point. They can do a fecal and check the abscess.  I would say you are having enough problems with her at this point that you will need to get a vet involved. 
So sorry, I know this has been some what frustrating for you.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 19, 2013)

That positioning could be an impacted/infected salivary glad. One of our old Nubians had one.  Crossing my fingers for you. Get it tested to be sure.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (May 19, 2013)

Here are some better pictures. She seems not to be scoured today.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 19, 2013)

> That positioning could be an impacted/infected salivary glad.


I thought the same thing.

Have you looked in her mouth?


----------



## chubbydog811 (May 19, 2013)

Or possibly a tooth abscess for the lump. I had a nigerian get a knot just like that - It was a hard knot, not soft. It burst open (we did test for CL at well to double check). We gave Penicillin for about a week and it cleared up. Hopefully the vet will have better answers for you.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (May 19, 2013)

The knot is hard. I looked in the mouth, but didn't see anything that looked wrong with her teeth. I'll call the vet in the morning, but don't know if I can get her in tomorrow. Dang jobs. I wormed her today. Can anyone suggest anything else I can giver her? I have LA 200 and Penicillin on hand.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 19, 2013)

If it is a tooth abscess penn G would be a good idea.  Twice a day for 5 to 7 days.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (May 24, 2013)

I am just now getting around to send a sample off for testing. The puss was not very thick. I've read if it is CL it will be like tooth paste. I've also read CL has no odor, this stuff smells bad. So I am very hopeful!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jun 5, 2013)

I got test results back today. NO CL!! So next, how to get rid of the almost baseball size knot on her jaw. The vet says they would cut it to drain it and flush it out. Really don't want to pay the vet bill for that and would like to do it myself. Anyone have any suggestions how to do it and what medication I should give to keep from infection?


----------

